
Add quizzes to your apps - noodlio
https://www.noodl.io/market/product/P201604061143930/quiz-module-add-quizzes-to-your-app
======
ZoeZoeBee
In English a quiz generally has a right answer and is used to test knowledge.

>You can add a set of questions and the final answer is based on the most
checked options.

This describes a poll.

